# One Year Vet Check



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Maggie had her one year check up today. She was a really good girl; the Dr loved her eyelashes; until she got her shots. Maggie said really really bad doggie words.  When we got home, we both had a nap on the couch and Maggie's feeling sorry for herself. I'm sure her little bum is sore. She just wants to cuddle super close to me and sleep. Poor little girl. She looks so sad and she's got me carrying her up and down the stairs when I take her out for her pee.  Oh well. I'd do anything for my baby. I'm sure she'll be back to normal in the morning.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Rufus sends a healing kiss to Maggie. He had his needles awhile back and was subdued for several days.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I once got all of my vaccinations before I traveled to Africa at the same time. 5 in each arm. I was sick for days. I figure it's the same for these little guys. They got their second annual shots because they still were going to daycare. But I'm going to keep them home now so next year we are getting titres even if it cost more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

The trouble with titres though is that even armed with proof you can't cross the border, put them in a kennel, renew their licence or even let them play at some dog parks here. Also if they, God forbid, need hospitalization, the vet might insist they do them again.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

fairlie said:


> The trouble with titres though is that even armed with proof you can't cross the border, put them in a kennel, renew their licence or even let them play at some dog parks here. Also if they, God forbid, need hospitalization, the vet might insist they do them again.



The only ones we have to have for licensing is rabies every 3 years. But it's true. Should I need to do any of those they may need new shots. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

fairlie said:


> Rufus sends a healing kiss to Maggie. He had his needles awhile back and was subdued for several days.


 I think I'd quite like Barney to be subdued for a couple of days! 

Hope Maggie is feeling better soon x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Aw sending :hug: from here xx


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Maggie says 'thanks for the hugs and kisses'. She's feeling all better now.


----------

